# Obama To Name New FBI Boss



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

President Obama will soon pick a new head of the FBI and the short list shows a Chicago connection. Agents would prefer the former head of the Washington field office.

Fitzgerald as FBI Director? | NBC Chicago


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How about naming Ayers? That would fit the pattern of Obama-antics wouldn't it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

WTF! Again? He's picked enough hacks already...



> His office is currently investigating an alleged conspiracy to sell Barack Obama's vacated U.S. Senate seat to the highest bidder, which led to the arrest of Illinois Governor Rod Blagojevich on December 9, 2008 on corruption charges. Blagojevich was convicted on one charge...
> received degrees in economics and mathematics from Amherst College, Phi Beta Kappa, before receiving his JD from Harvard Law School in 1985


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I cant even bring myself to read the article. Mtc you are probably correct. Can almost guarantee it will be somone with some sort of muslim ties. 

Griff you're right he has picked enough as far as I'm concerned however I think he is trying to do as much as he can so that the next REAL president wont be able to undo it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Inspector said:


> President Obama will soon pick a new head of the FBI and *the short list shows a Chicago connection*. Agents would prefer the former head of the Washington field office.
> 
> Fitzgerald as FBI Director? | NBC Chicago


He does know that there are more places in this country than Chicago, doesn't he? After all there are _56_ states other than Illinois. :banghead:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

An Amherst College and Harvard Law grad... say no more. Just what the FBI needs, some liberal Obama hack restricting agents abilities to actually work. 

With some Chicago liberal running the show, the FBI will know what it is like to work like officers in Massachusetts. For us it's the SJC's love for the fact that the Mass Declaration of Rights was "the model for the U.S. Constitution" and criminals, err, citizens are granted more protections. For the FBI, instead, it will be the feel-good liberal policies dictating the same views of the SJC.

Whoever he nominates, I would be surprised if they were friendly to LE as a whole. We all know what he thinks of us after sticking his nose in the Skippy Gates arrest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Shit, the next thing we know, the Cubs will be moving to DC.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I have a good shot at getting this job. I mean, I may not be trained, but I can give a speech like you wouldn't believe. I may have never participated in class, in my community, or whatever, but I was present; and that's what counts.:smoke:

I'll grow into the job, I promise, and if you don't believe me, it's ok, I promise 2 years from now you won't regret it. 

Besides, you owe me this job, how else will my wife be proud of America?! :smug:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Not gonna happen Flint. First of all you are a member here so forget any appointment by odrama. Second you havnt stated how you will blame Bush for everything. Now if you can make a connection between Bush and the crisis in Japan right now you may have a shot, but I doubt it.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

The FBI is in such disarray right now. 

I can only hope that whoever gets the top slot can fix a very broken agency.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

jettsixx said:


> Not gonna happen Flint. First of all you are a member here so forget any appointment by odrama. Second you havnt stated how you will blame Bush for everything. Now if you can make a connection between Bush and the crisis in Japan right now you may have a shot, but I doubt it.


BUSH USED HIS WEATHER CONTROL MACHINE JUST LIKE WITH KATRINA! :stomp:


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

surprised he isn't picking a black man. seems like he is replacing people for a black person.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> The FBI is in such disarray right now.
> 
> I can only hope that whoever gets the top slot can fix a very broken agency.


I am sorry, but where are you getting your information? I have worked closely with the FBI in Boston for a few years and I have never witnessed the office to be in any more disarray then any other LE agency, relatively speaking of course.

The only problem that I can see here, is if the individual picked, has no Criminal Investigative background. If that is the case, it will directly effect the priority list for the Bureau. That will put a lot of very important investigations on a back burner.

And as for musclerussian's comment... Must I say it again? Adults are talking. Shut your fucking pie hole and stick your hands in your pockets so that you may resist the urge to type. You have nothing inteligent to add to this topic.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> I am sorry, but where are you getting your information? I have worked closely with the FBI in Boston for a few years and I have never witnessed the office to be in any more disarray then any other LE agency, relatively speaking of course.
> 
> The only problem that I can see here, is if the individual picked, has no Criminal Investigative background. If that is the case, it will directly effect the priority list for the Bureau. That will put a lot of very important investigations on a back burner.
> 
> And as for musclerussian's comment... Must I say it again? Adults are talking. Shut your fucking pie hole and stick your hands in your pockets so that you may resist the urge to type. You have nothing inteligent to add to this topic.


The D.C. FBI field office is literally across the street from our western district station. We work with them on a weekly basis and we run into their guys/gals all the time. The biggest problem with them is the moral is fairly low because so much of their time is tied up in bullshit terrorism prevention/investigations.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> The D.C. FBI field office is literally across the street from our western district station. We work with them on a weekly basis and we run into their guys/gals all the time. The biggest problem with them is the *moral is fairly low because so much of their time is tied up in bullshit terrorism prevention/investigations.*


I can see that. But that's because it's D.C. Counter Terror Squads are top priority for them everywhere. How ever, they do that and more in other offices.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> WTF! Again? He's picked enough hacks already...


IIRC, the FBI Director has a 10-year term, so if the current term is expiring, he has to appoint someone.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Maybe he can apoint Deval.

---------- Post added at 19:01 ---------- Previous post was at 19:00 ----------

I will probably get hate e-mails from all my friends in the Boston office


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

That would not surprise me V.


----------

